# Arts an crafts staircase



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Old staircase 









Replaced with custom white oak 











2 day build an install.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

That looks great! I like the relief in the post quite a bit. Did you route that out or is it a lamination?


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Gilgaron said:


> That looks great! I like the relief in the post quite a bit. Did you route that out or is it a lamination?


Thanks. I used a router in the newel post.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*putting the number of fingers aside...*

You do great work! :thumbsup:
You have a real talent for the woodworking projects I've seen you put up here. Good design sense and workmanship as well. Keep on posting that stuff. :yes:


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

Why did you move the centerline of the newel post? The balusters are suppose to plane out with the edge of the skirt and riser, which they did in the old stair install.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Keith Mathewson said:


> Why did you move the centerline of the newel post? The balusters are suppose to plane out with the edge of the skirt and riser, which they did in the old stair install.


It does line up with the riser an the stringer. The homeowner did the new treads to save money. An in doing such they the treads were not lined up. So to make the spindles line up. The newel needed to be moved in. 

Wt u see in the pic is a patch of poplar in the stringer that was not replaced. It still needs to be painted.


----------

